# Topics > Robotics > Transforming robots, self-transforming robots, polymorphic robots, self-reconfigurable robots >  Letrons, full-sized transformer toys, Letvision, Ankara, Turkey

## Airicist

The BMW-designed machine is remote-controlled and transforms all by itself.

Website - letrons.com

youtube.com/Letrons_official

facebook.com/Letrons-473867399465617

twitter.com/LetronsTr

linkedin.com/company/letvision

----------


## Airicist

Letrons

Published on Sep 20, 2016




> First outdoor test of our project.

----------


## Airicist

Rise Of LETRONS 

Published on Sep 21, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Rise of LETRONS (official video in English)

Published on Oct 14, 2016




> Letrons official promotion video with subtitles.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Watch: real transformer robot built by Turkish engineers up for action"

by Ian Casselberry
November 27, 2016

----------

